
Atlassian lets down gr startup TEGames that asked $80 credit due to cap controls - sebkomianos
https://twitter.com/TomLautenbacher/status/617811532358000640
======
calbear81
It's tough to ask for these one time freebie exceptions. I feel like the
better route is to get some small loans from folks abroad who will pay on
their behalf (one time payment page, paypal, etc.) in exchange for a simple
IOU note. Given the small amounts at play here ($80), a verbal IOU should be
fine.

~~~
lsaferite
Reading the exchange, they were not asking for a freebie. They were asking for
2 months grace on paying the bills. Meaning in 3 months, when they had new
bank accounts setup and funded, they would pay $120 to catch up on their
billing.

